# Chorus #cavabienaller (Sea Horse)



## Dali (Apr 25, 2020)

In Québec, Canada, people put that hashtag in their windows: #cavabienaller (it's going to be ok) and also those kind of rainbows with clouds at extremities.

Since I work on the main website of my province for information about Covid-19, I decided to use that as the visual.

The pedal itself is great with reverb-like qualities if needed.

Stay safe builders of this community!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 25, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Apr 25, 2020)

Dali said:


> In Québec, Canada, people put that hashtag in their windows: #cavabienaller (it's going to be ok) and also those kind of rainbows with clouds at extremities.
> 
> Since I work on the main website of my province for information about Covid-19, I decided to use that as the visual.
> 
> ...



Yeah another québécois !!! My kid Drew one in 30 seconds at the beginning of the confinement... He wanted some Netflix and fast... XD needless to say that about a month later we're limiting screen time to about 2 hours a day!!! Très belle pedal Mon Pat !!!!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 25, 2020)

Beautiful, just Beautiful!


----------



## Dali (Apr 26, 2020)

Bobbyd67 said:


> Yeah another québécois !!! My kid Drew one in 30 seconds at the beginning of the confinement... He wanted some Netflix and fast... XD needless to say that about a month later we're limiting screen time to about 2 hours a day!!! Très belle pedal Mon Pat !!!!



Merci !

For your curiosity, I was referring to Québec.ca website. I'm in charge of the IT infrastructure and development of it.
 

Stay safe !


----------



## Barry (Apr 26, 2020)

That looks great! How's the chorus sound?


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 26, 2020)

Sweet Dali !

Mike


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Apr 26, 2020)

Great. Now you need an Horacio pedal!


----------



## cooder (Apr 26, 2020)

Awesome, very nice build!


----------



## Dali (Apr 27, 2020)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Great. Now you need an Horacio pedal!



And what category the pedal should be? Not a fuzz. 

A compressor? That would make sense since it's crushing that curve!!!


----------

